# Jowl Bacon



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

This sounds good - 



"Heat the skillet as you would to fry bacon regularly. Hog jowl bacon fries better than it microwaves. Place a few hog jowl slices into the hot skillet. There is no need to add oil. The fat of the hog jowl makes plenty of grease. Fry the slices on one side until they are brown and crisp. Flip the slices over and allow the other sides to cook until brown and crisp. Flip the hog jowl slices every few minutes to allow the insides to cook thoroughly while continuing to brown and crisp the outside. Use the bacon press to prevent curling. Pour off the rendered fat during cooking and repeat as often as necessary."


It sounds like it takes some patience.



https://oureverydaylife.com/cook-jowl-41570.html


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have found if it browns all the way it has a burned taste to me. I just cook it until it is done but not real brown. Just know that it will splatter grease much worse than bacon, but it sure is some gooooood stuff.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

You might like the grilling method i sometimes do for slab bacon. A couple of cons; on a hot grill don't leave un-attended for even 30 seconds, turn frequently while holding over the heat, it's drippy.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim said:


> *I have found if it browns all the way it has a burned taste to me. *I just cook it until it is done but not real brown. Just know that it will splatter grease much worse than bacon, but it sure is some gooooood stuff.


I agree. I cook fairly thick slices until just done in the center and brown on the outside. I think a lower pan heat works a bit better also and I've found that when cooked until brown thru it is easy to overcook it and it has essentially turned to ashes for me.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

BigJim said:


> I have found if it browns all the way it has a burned taste to me. I just cook it until it is done but not real brown. Just know that it will splatter grease much worse than bacon, but it sure is some gooooood stuff.


Yes Sir, that pictured was on the grill approx. 20 seconds :biggrin2: too long but way better than the first batch i cooked like that. I don't drink but cooking bacon that way there isn't time for drinking anyway.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

One more thing I’ve never heard of before.

How does this compare to regular bacon?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Not a great deal of difference. The pork jowl may have more meat that pork belly bacon. Around here about to only place to get jowl is at a butcher shop and they may have to order it.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

wooleybooger said:


> Not a great deal of difference. The pork jowl may have more meat that pork belly bacon. Around here about to only place to get jowl is at a butcher shop and they may have to order it.


Walmart has it here and is cheaper than bacon so we do buy it quite often. 

wooley, I will try it on a lower heat next time, thanks.

I usually do fry on a higher heat than usual because when I fry eggs, we like them over medium but the white MUST be done, and yellow not done. We also like the browned edges on our eggs, we call lace. lol If we eat breakfast out, 99% of the time, the white is not done. I use to just not eat the eggs and leave them on the plate, but now I send them back.

Sometimes they come back realllllly done and I usually will just eat them like that as I know no matter how many times they re-do them they won't be right.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I'll check WM next time I go.

I did some time cooking in a restaurant kitchen. I know it's frustrating for the customer to have to send something back, it's also frustrating for the cook. Only happened to me once and that with veal. I'd never cooked it before but knew not to cook it well done. First time it wasn't done enough, second time too done, third time the plate slide too far on the pick up counter and landed in the floor. Applause in the kitchen at the sound of breaking plates. Fourth time it didn't come back. Wait person probably told customer to just eat it or risk a butt kickin'.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Jowl, isn that the cute cubby cheeks on pigs?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Jowl, isn that the cute cubby cheeks on pigs?


Yes to my knowledge.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Yep, that is what it is.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Besides bacon bacon my favorite is Canadian bacon but I don’t know why it’s called Canadian.


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

Never heard of jowl bacon?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

LS-6, see, me neither an I lived in Indiana. Maybe most mid-westerners aren’t familiar with it. Is it regional?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

LS-6 said:


> Never heard of jowl bacon?


Actual it isn't called that, it is just hog jowl, but it tastes like bacon, but it does have a slightly different texture to it than bacon.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim said:


> Actual it isn't called that, it is just hog jowl, but it tastes like bacon, but it does have a slightly different texture to it than bacon.


Yes, the jowl may be smoked or not when you get it.

I watch the meat bunkers at the grocery store we go to. Several times a year they will have fresh jowls, ears, snouts, maws and trotters.


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

BigJim said:


> Actual it isn't called that, it is just hog jowl, but it tastes like bacon, but it does have a slightly different texture to it than bacon.


Still don't know what it is. Only time I have bacon is in the summer with garden fresh tomatoes. Too much sodium and fat for me. I eat enough other bad things on occasion so don't need bacon to add to my bad habits. :vs_cool:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

LS-6 said:


> Still don't know what it is. Only time I have bacon is in the summer with garden fresh tomatoes. Too much sodium and fat for me. I eat enough other bad things on occasion so don't need bacon to add to my bad habits. :vs_cool:


The kind I like is hickory smoked, cured hog jaws, it is actually the jaws of a hog. I don't know why people call them jowls.

Oh I do agree about the salt, I really need to cut most salt out now that I know I have COPD.


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

BigJim said:


> The kind I like is hickory smoked, cured hog jaws, it is actually the jaws of a hog. I don't know why people call them jowls.
> 
> Oh I do agree about the salt, I really need to cut most salt out now that I know I have COPD.


Maybe they should call it Jawls? :wink2:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

LS-6 said:


> Still don't know what it is.


Ok, here ya go. Everybody has them you, me, them. Pigs, cows, whatever. :biggrin2:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I found some at WM this morning. It was Smithfield Hickory Smoked Pork Jowl Bacon. Yes actually labeled as bacon. 34% RDA of sodium. BTW that doesn't bother me. I get really bad cramps is legs, thighs and feet apparently caused by statin drugs. Sodium and potassium are the only things that help. Pickle juice sometimes for the sodium and foods providing good amounts of potassium. I've even been known to eat a teaspoon full of table salt. That helps me almost immediately. I don't normally salt food except pinto beans so salt helping is understandable to me.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

wooleybooger said:


> I found some at WM this morning. It was Smithfield Hickory Smoked Pork Jowl Bacon. Yes actually labeled as bacon. 34% RDA of sodium. BTW that doesn't bother me. I get really bad cramps is legs, thighs and feet apparently caused by statin drugs. Sodium and potassium are the only things that help. Pickle juice sometimes for the sodium and foods providing good amounts of potassium. I've even been known to eat a teaspoon full of table salt. That helps me almost immediately. I don't normally salt food except pinto beans so salt helping is understandable to me.


I had to back off taking statins, my wife also. That drug just causes too much pain for either of us. I take a baby aspirin every day and have for years. I can't handle salt or sugar, but there is just not a lot to eat that doesn't have salt in it.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim said:


> I had to back off taking statins, my wife also.


My doc reduce my statin dose by 50% this last time. That was when I mentioned cramps. He also said salt would likely help. I does.


----------

